# Healthcare for Temporary residents in Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I would like to know how does the healthcare work in Portugal when:

- I just arrive as a tourist for three months?
- I have obtained my temporary residence?
- I have obtained my permanent residence?
- And does it mean anything that I obtain a Dutch citizenship?
- What about the rest of my family members who are all holders of Canadian citizenship?

I'd really appreciate some clear info such as requirements, costs.... as it is pretty misty online, any additional info I should know about will also be great!
thanks


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Get your Dutch citizenship and then it is plain sailing. As for the family get them residence as dependent of an EU citizen and they will be ok too.


----------

